# Trinidad Fundadores



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi guys

Today I smoked a Trinidad Fundadores. It measures 7 1/2 x 40. I found the draw on this to be a little to tight for me, but im guessing thats because of the small ring gauge and and how long it is. The burn stayed even for the most part and never needed a touch up. I found the flavour to be quite complex with nuts and expresso, leaving the occasional aftertaste of cinnamon. Its a medium to full stick. All in all I didnt find it to be the greatest cigar in the world. But was a decent smoke. There are plenty better. But thats just my opinion and my tastes. Let me know what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice! great pics and description, ever done the tasting panel here?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice. I find Trinidads taste a lot better after at least a year in the humi.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for sharing. IMHO, i think Trinidad makes a pretty decent smoke. i've only tried a couple and both were nice smokes. i would definitely try them again

:teacher:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Never had one. Looks pretty good though!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pics and review....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a really good mini review
that looks like it was a nice time smoking that bad boy


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

cooljcadetman said:


> very nice! great pics and description, ever done the tasting panel here?


Nope, not done the tasting panel. Thought about it but not sure id be up to it.

The Fundadores is a good smoke. Just not really to my tastes. I might try agind a few for a year or so like Brian says.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great pics and review Matt. Good job!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for the pics


----------

